# Umfrage zum 11. Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (11. November 2010)

Hallo,



stimmt hier darüber ab, was in Teil 12 der buffedStory passieren soll.


Viel Spass!


----------



## Crush351 (11. November 2010)

Es soll ein kleines, verwöhntes und verfressendes Tier sein


----------



## Zroxx (11. November 2010)

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung Crush351


----------



## Dragonsdeath (12. November 2010)

Drachenwelpen haben Hunger!
Fliegen ist zweitrangig, dass kann man immernoch irgendwann anders lernen, aber wenn man nix isst verhungert man


----------



## Xenonalia (15. November 2010)

Genau - er frisst immer weiter, wird immer fett..ähm größer und am Ende kommt es zu einem spannenden Zweikampf zwischen ihm und Deathwing.


----------

